# Bigger tires less power?



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

08 650i completely stock and I want to start with 27" 589's. Talking with friend that did the same with his 06 AC 650 and he noticed his bike really bogging down when in the thick soup with the more agressive than stock tires. So he put carb and clutch kits in it. Will my BF act the same and need the same done to it. Please excuse the rookie ?s. 
Also is there a way to find the post that I put up with out searching through the entire thread? Thanks guys!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My dad put 27 Mudlites on his 07 Brute 750 and never complained of them bogging it down... just my opinion but the AC's dont have near the low end power that the brute has. Your wanting to start with a 589 which is a light tire so I seriously doubt you'll need to worry much about it. As far as finding your post easily....everytime somebody comments on it then it should be thrown to the first page and you'll see it as soon as you get on the forum.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> 08 650i completely stock and I want to start with 27" 589's. Talking with friend that did the same with his 06 AC 650 and he noticed his bike really bogging down when in the thick soup with the more agressive than stock tires. So he put carb and clutch kits in it. Will my BF act the same and need the same done to it.


Yes, but not as bad as the A/C and the 589's are pretty light compared to most others. Probably think about a clutch kit in the future but not right away.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I just put 25" 589s on mine and they do take a bit of low end. Used to wheelie from a launch even sittin on the air box, now I gotta lean a bit to get it to come up. I noticed with the 589s that just the tire weighed a good amount more than the stockers mounted on factory wheels. Use low range when ya need the bottom end or change springs. That's my plan.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Compared to stock the 589's are more aggressive which means it will take more power to spin them in the mud. Also, they are a lot heavier. I would say you will probably notice the difference but I don't know how much. I seriously doubt your brute will have any trouble with them at all.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My old 400 would spin 26'' 589's easily ....so I think you will be fine


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

you will be fine, i have 27" mudweisers on my 750 and cant even tell they are there but not saying they dont hurt you some what, we built a little dirt drag strip and i had someone time me with the mudweisers on itp 212's and with the stock wheel/tires and it was a about a half second faster in 300ft with stock wheels and tires, although that is not exactly right because we were using a stop watch but still it was faster with stock wheels/tires.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I got a 06 650i put them on after a 100 mile and road them for 1200 miles didnt notice much of a difference and if you do just get a dyna cdi and it will blow your mind.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I forgot to mention my buddy's 06 650 SRA that has 28 skinny outlaws all the way around, 2in lift, no clutch kit, and a HMF slip-on...and his works great, he is my test dummy most of the time lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i put the 28 inch skinny mud lites on mine with no jet or pipe and there is some power loss but mines just a 500 and i feel most of my loss in the mid range


----------

